# Photoshop work:



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Very clever, it is very thought provoking Darren.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you. Perhaps it's time we settled our thoughts and relaxed?

What is the most relaxing thing a person can do, is it a massage? I wouldn't want to undermind another person while relaxing... I think a sexually hug is best... so it is time I found a lover... so it would seem.

Thanks again.


----------



## twitchingbird (Aug 1, 2007)

I love the tree growing out of the cupped hands. It's such a spiritual image.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

This is the start of my work? It?s a dieing tree which sticks out when I take my Jenny a walk. As you can see it has a branch coming out of its right side which is trying to support the whole dieing trees life? and so I have a great respect for this surviver, I made the work in its honour. The sun and moon are to show the cycle of time? I?ve decreased its age by decreasing its size by placing it in a set of loving warm hands which have green fingers connected to them. The rest was expression with out logic? I pasted down what I felt with out fear of ill judgement? because if people ill judge my work, it has done its job by allowing some one to connect their emotions to it, it doesn?t matter whether they are good or bad? as long as it affects some one? I have done what I have set out to do.

Thank you for your comment =).


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

visually very pleasing i cant figure out why. Maybe because it everything is so clear and detailed, which isnt how the world seems to me 99% of the time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

As long as it gives you emotion? that is enough? to search out to seek why it does? won?t be easy, because it is something each of us would have to do alone because we?d all have a different view on it. Seems the world is being forced into being clear and detailed? although by the tailors who choose their own design which might make the world unclear and un-detailed to others. The tailors are the ones with the power which had corrupted them.

Thank you for your comment =).

Darren.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome D,

I know you would prefer it if people took ownership of the picture and 
formed there own opinion, I can understand that. when I paint I love to hear what people make of my work, what they think it means.
BUT, can you tell me what the grey background is, is it from the clay pits?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks Greg.

I know where you?re coming from, some times you may over look something which is logical on the piece of work, and you?d only find out about it by asking? because you can only go so far with your own opinion. Although it is abstract, so it?s meaning is limited.

Here?s the link to that image; http://globetrotter.berkeley.edu/people ... soil1.html

It would seem it?s soil, although it?s a black and white photo of soil? so I can see why you?d think it?s clay pits.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is cool Darren


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

... *Tries to be a cival adult himself*... *Hands start to shake*...

Thank you very much, I let my art tutor look at it the other day... and she wasn't all that impressed... she gave it the "ah that's wonderful" with the fake smile inc... =*(... my heart smashed into a million pieces... only for me to remember I don't have one :twisted: MWMHAHahahhahha... *yawn*. Me thinks she's more into drawing/painting herself.

I see what you mean about the other photo, and now I see it, it is the reason I love this tree so much... You''ve an eye for detail.

Wooo being a adult is kinda cool... lol. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

You sound like I sounded a few weeks ago... and my art tutor noticed it... although for some reason last Wednesday I needed reassuring about my work... because It is all base on my emotions which I find hard to express... but ... I don't know... humm. One of the things I am liking at the moment is the glass of water I kept each week which I have used to clean the table down where I have worked, it keeps drying out every week and at the moment it's a lovely light brown. I think I have mentioned this on here before? About me wanted to have the past, present and future in my work?? I think I?ve already quoted that before.

She?s somewhat like myself to where she cannot define art, because truly; it cannot be define... it's more of a gut feeling towards a piece. I guess I just felt crappy on that day... hehe. :roll:

Me's hungry... =*(.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Heh, yeah it's defined as undemfinable, I do agree.


----------

